# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Kỳ thú Nam Phi - Du lịch Nam Phi

## dungntn

*Nếu bạn là người thích  du lịch phương xa, biết quý sự sống hoang dã, có đủ sức khoẻ để làm hành  trình safari vào rừng xanh… thì Nam Phi chính là điểm đến lý tưởng để  khám phá và chinh phục.*

*Đặt chân lên Mũi Hảo vọng*

Cách thành phố cảng du lịch Cape Town khoảng 48 km về hướng Tây Nam là  Mũi Hảo vọng (Cape of Good Hope). Để đến được một trong hai nơi nổi  tiếng nhất thế giới này (mũi thứ hai là Cape Horn ở Patagonia, Nam Mỹ,  điểm giao tiếp giữa Đại Tây Dương và Thái Bình Dương) là một điều thú  vị.





Bất kỳ ai tới nơi đây cũng sẽ hả hê vì có dịp chụp ảnh kỷ niệm bên cái  bảng gỗ có khắc: “Vĩ độ 34° 49' 58 nam và kinh độ 20° 00' 12 đông - Cape  of Good Hope”. Nó được cắm vào nền đất, bên dưới mỏm đá cao 256 m đâm  trồi ra đại dương.

Hành trình khám phá Mũi Hảo vọng, mở đường hàng hải từ Đại Tây Dương qua  Ấn Độ Dương, do nhà thám hiểm Bartolomeo Dias (hay Diaz) thực hiện lần  đầu tiên. Theo lệnh của vua Bồ Đào Nha Juan II, từ Lisboa, Dias căng  buồm ra khơi vào tháng 8/1487. Đến tháng 2/1488, thuyền của ông vòng  được qua đầu mỏm cuối cùng của lục địa đen, nay gọi là Great Fish River  (tạo nên từ dòng nước lạnh của Đại Tây Dương đổ xuống và dòng nước ấm từ  Ấn Độ Dương tràn qua, không chỉ có cá ngừ đại dương mà còn hàng đàn cá  heo, cá mập và cá voi). Dias đã mở ra đường biển từ châu Âu đến Đông Á.

Ở hành trình trở về, ông Dias dừng lại ở đúng nơi này có tên là Mũi Hảo  vọng. Thực ra, chốn này là nơi đầu sóng ngọn gió nên lúc ấy Dias gọi nó  là Cabo Tormentoso, tức Mũi Bão tố. Sau này, lo ngại thủy thủ sợ chết  khi hải hành đến đây, Vua Juan II đã chính thức đổi tên nó thành Cabo da  Boa Esperanca, tức Mũi Hảo vọng. Thuỷ thủ người châu Âu từ Ấn Độ Dương  đi đến thì biết mình sắp trở về nhà, còn thuỷ thủ từ Đại Tây Dương và  Địa Trung Hải đến đây hiểu rằng mình đã qua được nửa chặng hải hành.  Dias sau này tử nạn tại Cabo Tormentoso, trong cơn bão lớn vào năm 1500.

Ngày nay, Cape Town với Mũi Hảo vọng mỗi năm thu hút hơn 5 triệu lượt du khách nước ngoài.

*Mũi Điểm và Núi Bàn*

Đó là Mũi Điểm (Cape Point). Sừng sững trên đỉnh cao nhất của mũi này là  ngọn hải đăng, địa điểm lý tưởng để phóng tầm nhìn ra Đại Tây Dương,  trở vào Núi Bàn (Table Mountain - tảng đá đen khổng lồ hình thành cách  nay 500 triệu năm, mặt phẳng như cái bàn, khi mây kéo đến bao phủ trông  như tấm khăn trắng phủ lên bàn ăn).



 

Đó lại là một sự kỳ thú khác nữa của đất nước Nam Phi. Sau khi có quá  nhiều thương thuyền gặp bão và chìm quanh khu vực này, năm 1840 người ta  quyết định xây dựng hải đăng Mũi Agulhas (đặt theo tên dòng nước ấm của  Ấn Độ Dương). Năm 1848, với hình dáng như ngọn hải đăng Pharos ở thành  Alexandria bên Ai Cập, nó bắt đầu chiếu sáng, dẫn đường chỉ lối cho các  con tàu.

Dầu dùng thắp sáng hải đăng (tương đương 4.500 ngọn nến) lấy từ việc nấu  chảy mỡ đuôi cừu. Đến năm 1905, hải đăng mới có hệ thống đèn sử dụng  dầu hỏa, rồi sau đó là điện. Nhưng năm 1968, Mũi Agulhas chấm dứt nhiệm  vụ chiếu sáng về đêm và đến năm 1973 thì được nâng lên hàng di sản quốc  gia. Còn từ năm 1994 đến nay, nó là một bảo tàng thu hút khách tham  quan. Lý do người ta ngừng sự hoạt động là vì mũi này ở quá cao, ánh đèn  quét ra nằm trên tầm quan sát của thủy thủ, tàu vẫn bị va vào đá ngầm.  Sau khi Mũi Agulhas được nghỉ ngơi, người ta xây ngọn hải đăng khác ở  sườn núi bên dưới.

Từ đây, du khách có thể thấy rõ hình dáng của Table Mountain. Ở độ cao  hơn 1.000 m so với mặt nước biển, du khách phải leo lên đỉnh sau 180  phút, hay ngồi cable car có sức chở vài chục người và xoay vòng 360 độ  cho mọi người quan sát cảnh quan.

Xung quanh là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên và động vật hoang dã. Trong số hơn  2.200 loài thảo mộc ở đây có hơn 100 loại hoa diên vĩ. Chúng đua nhau  nở rộ từ tháng 9 năm nay cho đến tháng 3 năm sau. Từ trên núi cao ngắm  cảnh hoàng hôn buông xuống mặt biển không khác gì ngắm một bức tranh  tuyệt đẹp, hoàn hảo.

*Nho, vang là “vàng”





*Nam Phi là một đất nước được thiên nhiên ưu đãi. Trong rừng đủ thú  hoang, dưới biển đủ loài hải sản giá trị, dưới lòng đất có tất cả những  kim loại, quặng; từ kim cương, vàng, bạch kim đến titanium, tanzanite,  đồng... Trên mặt đất có còn rất nhiều vườn nho, tạo nên một nền công  nghiệp vang nổi tiếng từ 300 năm qua với khoảng 340 lò sản xuất. Riêng ở  khu vực quanh Cape Town đã có hơn 100.000 ha chuyên trồng nho làm ra đủ  các loại vang.

Ngày nay, Nam Phi xếp hạng 9 trên top 10 nước sản xuất và xuất khẩu  nhiều vang nhất thế giới. Chỉ 20 phút ra khỏi trung tâm Cape Town, du  khách đã thấy mình lạc vào “thế giới” khác khi hành trình đến “vùng  vang” Constancia, nằm trong một thung lũng rộng lớn, màu mỡ tạo nên bởi  hai rặng núi Table Mountain và Constancia Mountain.

Những thảm cỏ xanh rì, cánh đồng nho ngút tầm mắt và cây to toả bóng râm  trở thành địa điểm lý tưởng để picnic sau khi đã nếm thử các loại vang  trắng, vang hồng và vang đỏ của lò vang lớn nhất tại đây là  Buitenverwachting (tiếng Hà Lan cổ nghĩa là "vượt hơn cả mong đợi").

Du khách muốn thử bao nhiêu loại vang cũng được, và thử xong không mua  cũng chẳng sao, vì biết đâu lần sau lò vang sẽ bán được cho mỗi người cả  két.

*Khách sạn Palace trong Thành phố đã mất*

Cứ lăn bánh trên xa lộ từ Johannesburg đi về hướng tây bắc khoảng 120  phút, du khách sẽ đến Sun City (Thành phố Mặt trời). Đó là một Las  Vegas, một khu vui chơi giải trí Walt Disney, một Xanadu cộng lại, hình  thành vào năm 1979 với vốn đầu tư 200 triệu USD.

Trong Sun City là Thành phố đã mất (The Lost City), một phức hợp du lịch  - giải trí - golf - bảo tồn sự sống hoang dã rộng lớn với 1 casino, 4  khách sạn, 2 sân golf, khu vực nuôi cá sấu và cách đó 10 phút đi xe là  Công viên quốc gia Pilanesburg, nơi sinh sống của voi, sư tử, tê giác,  báo, trâu rừng (5 ông lớn rừng châu Phi) và đủ loại thú hoang khác.

Kiến trúc xây dựng nổi nhất trong phức hợp này là khách sạn The Palace  với hơn 330 phòng bài trí theo môtíp rừng châu Phi. Có thể đây không là  khách sạn 5 sao lộng lẫy và tốt nhất thế giới, nhưng chắc chắn du khách  sẽ bị nó mê hoặc. Bao vây khách sạn là cánh rừng nhân tạo rộng 25 ha mà  trên đó, nhà đầu tư đã cho trồng 1,6 triệu cây to, bụi thấp.

*3 km dưới lòng đất*

Ngày nay, để được sống lại - dù chỉ chừng 60 phút - bầu không khí hấp  dẫn nhưng cũng đầy nguy hiểm chết người của thời đào, đãi vàng xa xưa,  không ít du khách quốc tế tìm đến phức hợp vui chơi giải trí chủ đề vàng  mang tên Gold Reef City cách Johannesburg chừng 40 phút đi xe. Thành  phố giải trí này được xây dựng ngay trên khu mỏ vàng Crown Mine mới chỉ  ngưng hoạt động từ năm 1977.

Giếng số 14 chính là “trung tâm” của Gold Reef City. Nó chính thức đi  vào hoạt động năm 1909 và trở thành điểm thăm quan du lịch sau khi ngưng  khai thác năm 1977. Mỗi ngày có 12 suất thăm quan công đoạn khai thác  vàng dưới lòng đất. Dùng thang máy có sức chở một lần được 26 người, du  khách lọt vào thế giới ngầm này. 10m… 50m… 100m… thang máy tối đen chỉ  lấp loé vài bóng đèn tỏa ra từ bình ắc-quy mà các du khách quàng vào vai  mình.

Càng xuống sâu, cái lạnh càng rõ hơn, việc hít thở cũng khó hơn. Những  ai bị bệnh tim mạch, huyết áp, dễ ngạt thở khi ở không gian chật chội,  trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi và cả những người có dị tật bẩm sinh nơi chân đều  không được tham dự hành trình vào lòng đất. Một tấm bảng thông báo ghi  rõ như thế và hướng dẫn viên cũng không quên nhắc nhở.

Thang máy này dừng lại ở tầng 1, ở độ sâu 264 m là điểm đến của du  khách. Nhưng trước đây, từ tầng ấy, qua mạng lưới các đường hầm dọc và  đường hầm ngang, các công nhân còn túa sâu xuống thêm dưới mặt đất  khoảng 3 km để đục đá, đãi vàng. Công việc chẳng dễ dàng, thoải mái dù  cho thời ấy, thời hoàng kim của cách mạng công nghệ đầu thế kỷ 20, họ đã  được hỗ trợ rất đắc lực bởi nhiều loại máy móc, trang thiết bị, trong  đó có cả máy phát điện, máy khoan, hệ thống làm lạnh không khí, hồ đập  và máy bơm nước, thuốc nổ TNT chế tạo bởi ông Alfred Nobel.

Những cái dùi đục bằng sắt với đủ độ dài, nhọn khác nhau và các búa sắt  cực nặng vẫn là công cụ lao động chính của giới phu hầm mỏ này. Để có 4  gram vàng, họ phải đục, khoan ra được trung bình một tấn đá. Vàng vẫn  còn trong các tường đá vĩ đại này, nhưng người ta không còn khai thác nó  nữa. Việc đãi vàng, nung và đúc vàng thành thỏi, thành những đồng tiền  vàng diễn ra trên mặt đất.

Trong gian phòng mang tên Gold Pour có ghế ngồi cho khoảng 100 khách,  mỗi ngày 7 lần các công nhân biểu diễn công đoạn đúc vàng. Bên cạnh lò  nung vàng có tấm bảng ghi rõ giá vàng: năm 1900: 20 USD/ounce, hôm nay,  586,15 USD/ounce. Còn trong bảo tàng kiêm phòng triển lãm kiêm gian bán  hàng lưu niệm, mỗi ngày có vài chục cuộc biểu diễn in mề đay vàng, huy  hiệu bằng vàng, thanh vàng thỏi, và đặc biệt là những đồng tiền  Krugerrand vàng 4 số 9 (đặt theo tên Tổng thống Paul Kruger, 1825-1904)  rất có giá trị với giới sưu tập và đầu tư vàng quý hiếm. Du khách nào  thừa tiền có thể mua các đồng Krugerrand cân nặng đúng 1 ounce vàng.

(Theo thethaovietnam)

----------

